
The Quantum Earthworm - ColinWright
http://phenomena.nationalgeographic.com/2012/12/24/the-quantum-earthworm/
======
rubidium
Areas like this is where 20++ technology will come into its own. The
discovering that combine the chemistry, physics and biology of the the modern
world is simply astonishing. Bonus points to those that recognize and utilize
it.

------
Fundlab
So it must be possible to manufacture or extract new curative compounds
through from household earthworms

~~~
Udo
I imagine the handling of earthworms does not scale particularly well
considering the huge amounts of cadmium telluride we'd need (if this ever
becomes an actual drug, which probably won't happen). Ideally, we'd find a way
to manufacture those enzymes synthetically or at least industrially by means
of transgenic bacteria.

